# ★SHANGHAI★2007★



## Kaiserkai (Jun 16, 2007)

SHANGHAI XINTIANDI


----------



## Kaiserkai (Jun 16, 2007)

YOU CAN NOT IMAGE THIS IS SHANGHAI


----------



## Kaiserkai (Jun 16, 2007)

THE BUND









BUILDINGS































































2010 SHANGHAI EXPO


----------



## Kaiserkai (Jun 16, 2007)




----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

@Kaiser, you are one of the best Shanghai photographers I've met on the forums. Thanks for sharing and keep those pics coming!


----------



## financial way (Jul 29, 2005)

oh my god...

some one will say, wow... wow... China is amazing... Bla Bla Bla...


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

this is maybe the best shanghai photos, solute.


----------



## WolfHound (Jun 28, 2006)

Yea beautiful pics. Shanghai probably has the best skyline is def the city of the decade. Thanks for the pics they are amazing . Post more lol.


----------



## koogle (Jan 24, 2007)

:eek2: :eek2: :eek2: :eek2: :eek2: 
:master: 
daaaaayyyyymmmmnnnn, Shanghai looks STYLISH in these pictures!!!
and you are such an exceptional photographer!
more pictures!!!
kay:


----------



## Ashok (Jul 17, 2004)

nice!!


----------



## zergcerebrates (Jan 23, 2004)

WOW NICE!


Finally a view of Shanghai from another angle. I've never seen the pics where its taken front the Pudong waterfront overlooking the bund. Its nice.


----------



## kix111 (Jun 14, 2007)

wow awesome photos!


----------



## princeofseoul (Jun 8, 2004)

wow - great shots!!


----------



## xiaoluis (Apr 1, 2006)

Wow... Really Great... thanks for sharing...


----------



## MikeVegas (Sep 12, 2002)

This city has probably the best conglomeration of skyscrapers anywhere.


----------



## kix111 (Jun 14, 2007)

^^^yeah!


----------



## asif iqbal (Sep 3, 2006)

wow man what a skyline amazing!!!!!! :nocrook: :carrot: :applause:


----------



## skyscraperboy (Nov 1, 2006)

Amazing!


----------



## bonivison (Jan 17, 2007)

Shanghai seems a little more glassy than Beijing 
Jealous


----------



## Kc3000~China (Jan 1, 2005)

wow!! imga web speed is fast!!!!!


----------



## CarlosBlueDragon (May 6, 2007)

I Love Shanghai :banana: :banana:


----------



## financial way (Jul 29, 2005)

too many wows in here, i'm not happy...


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

financial way said:


> too many wows in here, i'm not happy...


why? dont be so humble to your own country, i know you show hate to skyscrapers and broad express way in china in other posts. 
yes ,skyscrapers and express ways cant stand for "developed", but we do have these, that's our pride.


----------



## kix111 (Jun 14, 2007)

^^^what is financial way saying???

i dont get it..why doesnt he like to see people saying wow to some good photographs???


----------



## bonivison (Jan 17, 2007)

really nice!


----------



## zergcerebrates (Jan 23, 2004)

financial way said:


> too many wows in here, i'm not happy...




PUAHAHA! Weirdo.:lol:


----------



## staff (Oct 23, 2004)

I see my city is doing great... :yes:


----------



## Dallas star (Jul 6, 2006)

very cool thnxs for these great pixs never seen the german part of the city lol


----------



## Hisyam (Apr 13, 2007)

Beautiful skylines and great pictures.


----------



## googleabcd (Jul 22, 2006)

wow...Shanghai's current skyline is amazing.

Anyway, I wish Guangzhou's Pearl river new city can take down Shanghai's LuJiaZui by 2012


----------



## tiger (Aug 21, 2004)

oliver999 said:


> this is maybe the best shanghai photos, solute.


I think so as well.


----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)

Impressive!


----------



## Brisbaner21 (Jul 17, 2007)

Great looking city.


----------



## kix111 (Jun 14, 2007)

i think they should really change the picture in the skyline poll of shanghai to these


----------



## ihilaryduff (Aug 13, 2007)

新天地 和松江

xintiandi and songjiang


----------



## ihilaryduff (Aug 13, 2007)

if huangpujiang like that . then will damn good


----------



## kix111 (Jun 14, 2007)

^^i hope huangpujiang will be ocean..so it will be soo good! like hongkong


----------



## Cavitalos18 (Aug 4, 2007)

:drool:...:drool:...:drool:...:drool:...:drool:


----------



## Whiteeclipse (Mar 31, 2005)

Dallas star said:


> very cool thnxs for these great pixs never seen the german part of the city lol


I think it's supposed to be a British town.


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

Whiteeclipse said:


> I think it's supposed to be a British town.


yeah, a british town in shanghai songjiang.


----------



## kix111 (Jun 14, 2007)

^^^looks pretty fake thou i think but very clean


----------



## skycity007 (Jun 11, 2007)

that is shanghai!!

i miss the life of shanghai


----------



## kix111 (Jun 14, 2007)

have you been to shanghai?
or have you been living there?


----------



## skycity007 (Jun 11, 2007)

kix111 said:


> have you been to shanghai?
> or have you been living there?


Yes, I have been there for one year, miss shanghai night.


----------



## KB (Feb 22, 2006)

absolutely fantastic pics...:applause:

Which camera did you use?


----------



## kix111 (Jun 14, 2007)

skycity007 said:


> Yes, I have been there for one year, miss shanghai night.


ahhh mee too, i was born in shanghai..but now i am in auckland..


----------



## benedetton_alexandra (Jul 17, 2005)

financial way said:


> too many wows in here, i'm not happy...


wows should be credited when it is deserved. what's the problem here?


----------



## kix111 (Jun 14, 2007)

^^he is jealoused


----------



## Kaiserkai (Jun 16, 2007)

:cheers:


----------



## Kaiserkai (Jun 16, 2007)

kbboy said:


> absolutely fantastic pics...:applause:
> 
> Which camera did you use?


NIKON D40:lol:


----------



## XiaoBai (Dec 10, 2002)

^
原来你就是摩天汉界的那个Kaiser啊啊。拍得非常好

Where did you take those night panos incidentally?


----------



## Universal Soulja (Mar 16, 2007)

awesome skyline


----------



## bonivison (Jan 17, 2007)

Shanghai Kiss!
romatic!


----------



## zergcerebrates (Jan 23, 2004)

This is nice looks like a city in the future, love the colors.


----------



## Kaiserkai (Jun 16, 2007)

zergcerebrates said:


> This is nice looks like a city in the future, love the colors.


thank you :lol:


----------



## big-dog (Mar 11, 2007)

kiss ass night photos!


----------



## kix111 (Jun 14, 2007)

you mean kick-ass?? T.T

i reckon kaiser is one of the best photographer in skyscraper.cn, awesome photos!


----------



## ChinaboyUSA (May 10, 2005)

oh, yeah, hot shanghai!


----------



## Jax419 (Dec 5, 2006)

Shanghai is Def. the 1st on my list of cities to visit!


----------



## LuckyLuke (Mar 29, 2005)

Great photos... I'm going to visit Shanghai next year!


----------

